# Exit stage left



## sgreanbeans (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, its official, I'm audi 5000! Was on the phone yesterday for 2 hrs with my old Boss in SD. Have a job waiting for me, so does my wife. Looks like we might be going in the fall, was trying to wait, but cant anymore, gotta quit climbing before I am climbing into a wheel chair. I will be working in the Carlsbad area. EXCITED!, whole family is. So with that said, soon I will be selling my junk, so if any of yall lookin let me know, not lookin to make a mint, just to get rid of it and put a little money in the pocket.
Going to sell"
01 Bucket,60ft forestry, rebuilt top end, 454
92 Morbark 200 12"
05 Baker Built 6ton dump trailer, 12'
Case 60xt with dirt bucket and Bradco construction grapple
Custom skid loader trailer, very nice one, not a Missouri special 
83 F-350 scissor lift dump truck, w 8.5 western w/wings.Diesel
97 F-250 HD long bed, 351
06 F-250 SD, NEW MOTOR!
78 f-700 LOG TRUCK, 427
All saws but the 200t, all riggin crap and misc tools. I am going to keep my gear and a few ropes, as ya never know!
Will sell altogether for 80g's
Next year this time, I will be pruning 10ft tall trees next to the beach! Or making sure someone else is doing it right!

The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin - YouTube

Cant wait to have a Corona and a carne asada burrito with Jeff!


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 5, 2012)

Good for you, Scott. I'm happy the opportunity came along. I know you've mentioned some physical issues and your desire to go back out there. Pleased that it looks like it going to happen.
Phil


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 5, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, its official, I'm audi 5000! Was on the phone yesterday for 2 hrs with my old Boss in SD. Have a job waiting for me, so does my wife. Looks like we might be going in the fall, was trying to wait, but cant anymore, gotta quit climbing before I am climbing into a wheel chair. I will be working in the Carlsbad area. EXCITED!, whole family is. So with that said, soon I will be selling my junk, so if any of yall lookin let me know, not lookin to make a mint, just to get rid of it and put a little money in the pocket.
> Going to sell"
> 01 Bucket,60ft forestry, rebuilt top end, 454
> 92 Morbark 200 12"
> ...



Hopefully you will still be hanging around here... Toss the chipper in the back of the dump trailer Ill be out to get them... Give you $2500 for both... may even make it $3000 if you deliver them to Connecticut and toss in a full fuel tank on the chipper.

Congrats man


----------



## superjunior (Feb 5, 2012)

dibs on the bucket truck and chipper! congrats on the move sir and best of luck!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 5, 2012)

Good for you, Scott. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 5, 2012)

Chipper and dump. I'll pay to total points in the Superbowl x $100.


----------



## tree md (Feb 5, 2012)

Good for you Scott. What kind of job is it?

Carlsbad is nice. I spent a week there a few years back on a business/pleasure trip.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you post some pics of the trucks?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 5, 2012)

Scott, are you going to be out of Brickman's office off El Camino Real? That is about 2 miles from our office.
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm envious! Sounds like a good move.

Not trying to sell your biz/customers?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG what the hell is this world coming too . 1st the Dan and now the Beans .. Man I am not feeling this whatsoever :eek2:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy cow! There are lots of lurkers on here, phone going crazy with bids on stuff........from guys on here, that don't post. F'n COOL! Not selling the stuff just yet, still need to hang here for a few months, at least. Jeff I will call ya on the details. Job is Grounds Management at resorts and such. I will be a Account Manager for now, till I get my own branch. Cant give to much, you guys understand, the big shows like this one, like to keep things close to the hip. Jeff can back that up. I am part of a big plan. I did the same job before when I was out there and loved it. Wont be throwing on a saddle.............to much. Don't think I'll pass on to many beach jobs tho, that have small easy ones! Gotta get my water auditor cert and get back into the groove with the palms, eucs and ficus.......I hate those ones with the white sap, ewwweee! Has kinda re-motivated the family, they all loved SoCal and didn't want to move home, so now, all will be right with the the world! 
I gotta stop 101, if I don't, I'll be steering my chair with my tongue and u guys will have to empty my bladder bag for me! This will also allow me to get the surgery's that I need, can still run my mouth when my head is in a halo, but I sure and hell cant climb with one!
This will be good.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 5, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Best of luck man.
> 
> 
> I always hate to hear it when someone gives up self employment to be an employee.



Don't knock it, sometimes a good thing happen's. Who do you think actually run's the big show's? 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 5, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Holy cow! There are lots of lurkers on here, phone going crazy with bids on stuff........from guys on here, that don't post. F'n COOL! Not selling the stuff just yet, still need to hang here for a few months, at least. Jeff I will call ya on the details. Job is Grounds Management at resorts and such. I will be a Account Manager for now, till I get my own branch. Cant give to much, you guys understand, the big shows like this one, like to keep things close to the hip. Jeff can back that up. I am part of a big plan. I did the same job before when I was out there and loved it. Wont be throwing on a saddle.............to much. Don't think I'll pass on to many beach jobs tho, that have small easy ones! Gotta get my water auditor cert and get back into the groove with the palms, eucs and ficus.......I hate those ones with the white sap, ewwweee! Has kinda re-motivated the family, they all loved SoCal and didn't want to move home, so now, all will be right with the the world!
> I gotta stop 101, if I don't, I'll be steering my chair with my tongue and u guys will have to empty my bladder bag for me! This will also allow me to get the surgery's that I need, can still run my mouth when my head is in a halo, but I sure and hell cant climb with one!
> This will be good.



Well just so you know that was me an hour ago that cranked ya and was heavy breating into the phone with the rooster in the background and I get the getting old and broken thing cause believe me when the head key maker at the Depot job opens up , I to am throwing in the towel , sumpin about that little hut just screams respect me ...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 5, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Well if I had to guess, it's not the hired help.
> 
> 
> Over 25 years of being self employed and not answering to anyone except my clients tends to give one a tainted view of working for someone else.



I am unemployable at this point , its been too long doing my own thing that I would be nothing but a thorn in someones side , not that I was ever a great employee because I was not by any stretch but now forget it ...


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 5, 2012)

Working on year 15 self employed here, and no going back now! I have actually grown up into this maddness.. it's really all I've ever known, so I kinda don't even think anything of the stress anymore. It's my job, basically.

Glad to here you found what sounds like a sweet solution to your problem Scott!!


----------



## treeman75 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats great news Scott! I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 5, 2012)

I say congratulations and welcome back to So. Calif. The warm weather will do you good too. Though its a freezing 78 here in Riverside. 
Sounds like you have a good thing going. Being self-employed maybe nice, but so is that guaranteed pay check every week.
I need to make that move to management my self. Good luck. If you ever want to go fishing let me know, I go to San Diego a lot to fish La Jolla.


----------



## himiler (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't know you except through your posts. The company that has hired you is getting better than what they're investing BECAUSE you've been self employed. Hope everything turns out well in the health department, I know what it's like to be down on the mat and have to get back up, that's truly one of the toughest tests of manhood. 
Steve


----------



## tree md (Feb 5, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Best of luck man.
> 
> 
> I always hate to hear it when someone gives up self employment to be an employee.



_Grounds Management
_

That was enough for me to hear... Certainly doesn't sound like a step up...

Scott, wishing you the best but be careful of California dreaming...


----------



## tree md (Feb 5, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Don't knock it, sometimes a good thing happen's. Who do you think actually run's the big show's?
> Jeff



Jeff, I remember a time not too long ago that I managed 5 crews and climbed with one of them. Money was good but it was a lot of work. Phone never stopped ringing... I make pretty decent now just me and a couple of groundys... I'll take this life over that one any day...


----------



## formationrx (Feb 6, 2012)

*gbeans new job...*

wow:eek2: ... hope it works out for you... i d keep the bucket and chipper and sell everything else... you could probably drive it there in 3 days.... consider it an insurance policy in case you have tell your new boss to go #### himself....
hope your new job does not keep you so busy that you cant log on here... good luck...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 6, 2012)

No worries fella's! I appreciate the concern, I really do. I am going to work for the same guy I worked for before. Know him well and work with him even better. I will be increasing my pay buy about 30g's a year, add in another 60 for the wife and we will be sitting nice.
SoCal is the pinnacle for our industry. There is not a higher end market on earth when it comes to Grounds Management. I know it sounds cheesy, but the job is really fun and easy. Although I will be workin for da man, I will be no 2 instantly, so, in a sense, I WILL BE THE MAN! Full bennies, which is a HUGE thing for us, try and pay for insurance for your family, when you have had a kid with cancer, not cheap! Then add in my med issues and it is a no brainier for us. I wont keep anything, if I would ever need to get back in, it would be as simple as calling my bank and asking for whatever I want, I will get it, they love me, never missed a payment in 10 years, on alot of junk! Never turn me down for anything. 
Basically, I will be running several accounts till the new branch is standing on its own, then I will take it and run with it, how it does will be on me, with a 2% net profit bonus, another words,my bonus will be 2% of whatever the year end net is. I will have a huge incentive. Last year they did 4 mil at one branch, do the math, big things on the horizon! 
I will still do tree work, just on a different scale, instead of pruning that big oak, I ll be looking after hundreds of 3-4" cal trees, when we need something big done, I expect to throw that to Jeff. I wont pass the occasional easy one on the beach, like I said before, not getting out of the biz, just going in a different direction. When working at resorts, they want all the cert peeps, and they pay to get them! Oh and BTW, gonna be working in SoCal.............bikini's everywhere, need I say more!
As far as this place, the only reason I wold stop here is for the same reason the rest of you would, the disease.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 6, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Oh and BTW, gonna be working in SoCal.............bikini's everywhere, need I say more!



We expect pics!!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 6, 2012)

Larry, did ya hit me up on Facebook? says i got a message from ya, but cant find it?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 6, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I say congratulations and welcome back to So. Calif. The warm weather will do you good too. Though its a freezing 78 here in Riverside.
> Sounds like you have a good thing going. Being self-employed maybe nice, but so is that guaranteed pay check every week.
> I need to make that move to management my self. Good luck. If you ever want to go fishing let me know, I go to San Diego a lot to fish La Jolla.



Hell yeah! Wife will be working RIGHT ON THE OCEAN in La Jolla at a resort. Maybe we can get in there!


----------



## tree md (Feb 6, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Larry, did ya hit me up on Facebook? says i got a message from ya, but cant find it?



Yeah, I was just wanting to chat with you about your new job. I was curious. Sounds like a good deal for you. Especially the insurance. Good luck.


----------



## Treetom (Feb 6, 2012)

Enjoy the new chapter sgreanbeans.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 6, 2012)

Good insurance is worth a heck of alot all by its self. good luck sgreanbeans and congrats.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 7, 2012)

Man, what's the matter with you! I'm astonished, I can't friggin believe you'd give up the quads for a place like San Diego! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck with your new venture Scott. Moving to the land of eternal Sunshine...sounds pretty schweet. If I had the money saved up I would buy some of your good looking equipment from you.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL, the rumor mill is in full swing around here! Apparently I am loosing all my equipment, lol. To who? My wife! Glad I am on everyone's mind! I might just let it all sit for a while when I go, don't need to sell it, just to urk them! All the stuff they wish they had, just sitting, collecting dust!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 10, 2012)

You will arrive in the deep south of California, just in time for a 7.9.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> You will arrive in the deep south of California, just in time for a 7.9.



God I hope not. I was in the one that hit in the early 90's when I was at Camp Pendeleton, SCARY! Hit real early in the AM, was still drunk form a good night, we had one civilian surfer dude with us,he was from SoCAL, we all where freaking out, he was like "no big deal!"


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 10, 2012)

Mail me a postcard if it happens

650 5th St
Crescent City, CA
95531


----------



## tree md (Feb 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Mail me a postcard if it happens
> 
> 650 5th St
> Crescent City, CA
> 95531



Surely you're not suggesting that California and the rest of the country would be a better place if the Southern half of the state fell into the ocean are you??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 10, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, the rumor mill is in full swing around here! Apparently I am loosing all my equipment, lol. To who? My wife! Glad I am on everyone's mind! I might just let it all sit for a while when I go, don't need to sell it, just to urk them! All the stuff they wish they had, just sitting, collecting dust!



Sorry if I misunderstood. Either way hope things work out for you.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 10, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Sorry if I misunderstood. Either way hope things work out for you.



Not u guys Cody! Around town here! Sorry, that did sound bad.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hackers are calling*

So word is out that I am going to Cali, and of course the rumor mill is in full swing! Had a call last night from a local hack, said he was interested in buying the biz, I said its not for sale. Long pause "well I was told, bla bla bla"
Dude wanted to come over, look everything over, check the books and so on. I started laughing, told him to come see me with 150g's, cash, and I will let him "look things over". This guy, from what I know of him, couldn't buy a pack of smokes, runs around in his beat up POS, and knocks on doors. Even if he did have the money, I wouldn't sell to this guy. So, since I know a bunch of them lurk here. Not going to sell to anybody from this area. Equipment, sure, cash in hand, no problem. My name, nope. Going to keep it and the website for a while after I leave. Going to keep the phone number too. As I know, that as soon as I bail, there will be all kinds of crackheads running around claiming they bought it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> So word is out that I am going to Cali, and of course the rumor mill is in full swing! Had a call last night from a local hack, said he was interested in buying the biz, I said its not for sale. Long pause "well I was told, bla bla bla"
> Dude wanted to come over, look everything over, check the books and so on. I started laughing, told him to come see me with 150g's, cash, and I will let him "look things over". This guy, from what I know of him, couldn't buy a pack of smokes, runs around in his beat up POS, and knocks on doors. Even if he did have the money, I wouldn't sell to this guy. So, since I know a bunch of them lurk here. Not going to sell to anybody from this area. Equipment, sure, cash in hand, no problem. My name, nope. Going to keep it and the website for a while after I leave. Going to keep the phone number too. As I know, that as soon as I bail, there will be all kinds of crackheads running around claiming they bought it.



Well I am already telling everybody here that I bought it so................. ha ............


----------



## himiler (Feb 17, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I am already telling everybody here that I bought it so................. ha ............



Hey you can't post in this thread til you provide proof you passed the drug test!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2012)

himiler said:


> Hey you can't post in this thread til you provide proof you passed the drug test!



Passed it with flying colors positive on all counts so........ha......... anyway I bet you talk funny so maybe you should take a test


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Passed it with flying colors positive on all counts so........ha......... anyway I bet you talk funny so maybe you should take a test



Really? I'da thought your drug test would read positive for too much bacon.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Really? I'da thought your drug test would read positive for too much bacon.



After seeing you pull your lazy ass up that tree yours would test high in ESTROGEN you pubic face ass spackler, Don't #### with me JR ...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> After seeing you pull your lazy ass up that tree yours would test high in ESTROGEN you pubic face ass spackler, Don't #### with me JR ...



Lol. You worry about My estrogen levels? Take your shirt off and look in the mirror, there lardio. Then shake them tig ol' bitties around like ya mean it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. You worry about My estrogen levels? Take your shirt off and look in the mirror, there lardio. Then shake them tig ol' bitties around like ya mean it.



You'd like that wouldn't ya , I guess you spent too many nights in the passenger seat of the Nova sucking off your buddy with the bed in his basement ..... I don't even wanna know what you rednecks sheep ####### were into when the lights go out ....I was offered that same sleeping arrangement and I opted to keep my ### virginity


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> You'd like that wouldn't ya , I guess you spent too many nights in the passenger seat of the Nova sucking off your buddy with the bed in his basement ..... I don't even wanna know what you rednecks sheep ####### were into when the lights go out ....I was offered that same sleeping arrangement and I opted to keep my ### virginity



Just because you wanted to take Pablo to a nice hotel on your vacation is no reason to question what' goes on at Turbo Kyle's. You at least gave him the courtesy of a reach around, right?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Just because you wanted to take Pablo to a nice hotel on your vacation is no reason to question what' goes on at Turbo Kyle's. You at least gave him the courtesy of a reach around, right?



Turbo Kyle yea thats it something about that name just reminds me of . Wake up at 3am with a set of fuzzy dice duct taped in your mouth and 12" zip ties binding you to a raftor beam and Kyle playing frogger over in the corner of a dark basement with your underwear on his head .....


----------



## himiler (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm laughing so hard my sides are hurting! Quick somebody report this before I have another heart attack! 
Hey, at least we don't say YOOSE guys.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Turbo Kyle yea thats it something about that name just reminds me of . Wake up at 3am with a set of fuzzy dice duct taped in your mouth and 12" zip ties binding you to a raftor beam and Kyle playing frogger over in the corner of a dark basement with your underwear on his head .....



A ####in FROGGER reference? Dude, you win. I got nothing on that.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow getting out of here is not so easy. Having a hell of a time finding a house, so many scam out there, its hard to navigate thru them all. I give up on selling my stuff, it can sit. Tons of people want it, no one can get the money, so then they try and low ball me. Screw it, the stuff can sit, will just disarm it. Its a shame too, some young buck could really go to town with this stuff, but oh-well, not going to worry about it anymore. I will sell the chipper and dump trailer tho, have buds that want them, and they have the cash, landsrapers they are.
So, if any of you SoCal bros know of a place for rent around San Diego, let me know, please! Got a bunch a Realtor's trying to get me to buy, but I am not messing with that crap till I get there and get settled in. Trying to find a enclosed trailer, figure it will be better to buy a trailer and sell it when I get there, that to pay U-Haul 3g's for a truck. Time is a ticking and I am starting to panic! Start Nov 1st!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

I bet you could unload all that stuff quick on tree trader. Or maybe get someone to broker it for you.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I bet you could unload all that stuff quick on tree trader. Or maybe get someone to broker it for you.



Yeah, think I will list it in there, wonder if I should reference the place I got it from and all the stuff that I have fixed after I bought a "gone thru, refurbished,ready to work" truck,lol. Only thing different than the white wash was the fact that I bought it before it went into the spray booth! But, it is all good now. Purr like cat yo


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, think I will list it in there, wonder if I should reference the place I got it from and all the stuff that I have fixed after I bought a "gone thru, refurbished,ready to work" truck,lol. Only thing different than the white wash was the fact that I bought it before it went into the spray booth! But, it is all good now. Purr like cat yo



is your bucket gas or diesel


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> is your bucket gas or diesel



Gas, 454


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Gas, 454



That thing probably cost $10 just to start it. I got the 366 in mine. Did you ever check what for fuel mileage you get with it. I bet i only get 5-8 miles per gal if i am lucky


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Oct 2, 2012)

Sad to see a real tree guy splittin' out. I have no cash, so I won't even mention yer equipment. 

I am jealous, and I wish I could get a decent job somewhere else. I feel like I am working myself straight into a blow-n-go wheelchair almost every day now! Ran a walk behind Rayco stumper yesterday and I feel like your bucket truck ran me over this morning.

Happy trails to you and best of luck too.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Wow getting out of here is not so easy. Having a hell of a time finding a house, so many scam out there, its hard to navigate thru them all. I give up on selling my stuff, it can sit. Tons of people want it, no one can get the money, so then they try and low ball me. Screw it, the stuff can sit, will just disarm it. Its a shame too, some young buck could really go to town with this stuff, but oh-well, not going to worry about it anymore. I will sell the chipper and dump trailer tho, have buds that want them, and they have the cash, landsrapers they are.
> So, if any of you SoCal bros know of a place for rent around San Diego, let me know, please! Got a bunch a Realtor's trying to get me to buy, but I am not messing with that crap till I get there and get settled in. Trying to find a enclosed trailer, figure it will be better to buy a trailer and sell it when I get there, that to pay U-Haul 3g's for a truck. Time is a ticking and I am starting to panic! Start Nov 1st!



Bring your sunblocker ! After you work for awhile in that end of the state, come on up to where the _real_ California is.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 3, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Sad to see a real tree guy splittin' out. I have no cash, so I won't even mention yer equipment.
> 
> I am jealous, and I wish I could get a decent job somewhere else. I feel like I am working myself straight into a blow-n-go wheelchair almost every day now! Ran a walk behind Rayco stumper yesterday and I feel like your bucket truck ran me over this morning.
> 
> Happy trails to you and best of luck too.:msp_biggrin:



Had a guy from Ceder Rapids come down to take a look, guess he thought we was looking at a new truck, started to pick it apart, stopped him be fore he started with a "yeah, its a old Asplundh truck, it is what it is and I really don't care, the price is the price and if it sells it does, if it dont, it will sit, so its whatever,again I don't care" or something like that! He said "thanks for your time" LOL. Tired of these dudes who watch to much tv and think they are going to do like pawn stars and low ball everything. You cant buy a broken down POS for what I am asking, so guess it will sit. Not really getting out of tree work, just going over to the big show.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 3, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Bring your sunblocker ! After you work for awhile in that end of the state, come on up to where the _real_ California is.



Yep, have been up there, freakin beautiful! Planning on teaching my old boss how to climb and then going up to the Redwoods and doing a rec climb up Hyperion (379.4ft!) if they let us. Going to try and contact that Steve Sillet (sp?) the guy who measures them, to see how we can do it with out getting arrested! The trip is for next year, lots of prep action for sumtin like that. They will probably tell me to go jump of a cliff, but worth a try!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 3, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a guy from Ceder Rapids come down to take a look, guess he thought we was looking at a new truck, started to pick it apart, stopped him be fore he started with a "yeah, its a old Asplundh truck, it is what it is and I really don't care, the price is the price and if it sells it does, if it dont, it will sit, so its whatever,again I don't care" or something like that! He said "thanks for your time" LOL. Tired of these dudes who watch to much tv and think they are going to do like pawn stars and low ball everything. You cant buy a broken down POS for what I am asking, so guess it will sit. Not really getting out of tree work, just going over to the big show.



Yeah the " pawn stars mentality" :msp_scared:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 4, 2012)

Selling the dump trailer today, think I sold the grapple yesterday to a HO, dude has a cat track machine, we were working at his house yesterday and I brought it over so he could check it out, nothing but smiles. So I guess I will separate the stuff. So any body looking for a skid loader with a good trailer, 13.5 and its yours. Bucket truck and chipper 27.5 and that is a freakin deal! Gotta get rid of this stuff. Think we may have a place, found a nice apartment near my work, that will work for now, luckily we found a lady who manages a bunch of them thats from my part of Iowa, so a little trust is there. Now to find a enclosed trailer.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 4, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yeah the " pawn stars mentality" :msp_scared:



Not to derail, but I see the dan is a "tree freak" now. What's up with that, is that like something you get after 10,000 posts?

Guess it's better than "rabbit freak". Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 4, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Not to derail, but I see the dan is a "tree freak" now. What's up with that, is that like something you get after 10,000 posts?
> 
> Guess it's better than "rabbit freak". Lol.



10,000 post and only about 100 were on topic.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 4, 2012)

​


2treeornot2tree said:


> 10,000 post and only about 100 were on topic.



That's pretty good considering...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 5, 2012)

I love Danno, his posts are kinda like those puzzles in the funnies, the mindbenders, trying to figure out what the hell he is saying, sometimes I get them, and they make perfect sense. Now that your a Tree Freak, I think you need to dress up in bondage and pose next to a tree.........new avatar maybe!

Landed a "luxury" apartment, granite and stainless, resort like pool area, lots of parking (which will be a issue, 2 Iowa trucks, 3 company trucks) Manager is from Iowa............sweeeeet. 2 miles to the shop, 10 miles from the beach. and they need tree work!

Hve had no time to study, planned on being up to speed on the palms before I got there,not going to happen. Started packing up my office. Yes it is possible to put 10lbs of crap in a 1lb bag, just saying. 5 boxes of tree books.

Changed my phone message and referred all clients and new customers to Davey. Put a nice little letter on the site explaining the deal, so it will be a nice break from the phone. Its go time, going to knock out a couple more jobs then I am done. Built 2 large embark boxes to sto all my gear.
I have one thing left to do, find a enclosed trailer. Ya gotta be quick, every time I do find one, they are gone.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 5, 2012)

OK. I'm Jealous. It sounds like a nice deal, although I am not crazy about S. Cal. 

Too many nuts, too much traffic. Nice weather, if you like deserts.


----------



## Zale (Oct 5, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to CA, the land of big tree's


----------



## Big L (Oct 5, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, have been up there, freakin beautiful! Planning on teaching my old boss how to climb and then going up to the Redwoods and doing a rec climb up Hyperion (379.4ft!) if they let us. Going to try and contact that Steve Sillet (sp?) the guy who measures them, to see how we can *do it with out getting arrested!* The trip is for next year, lots of prep action for sumtin like that. They will probably tell me to go jump of a cliff, but worth a try!



Check out recent (within the last year) National Geographic issues, they climbed a bunch up there, might give you some leads on who to contact :cool2:


----------



## treemandan (Oct 6, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> 10,000 post and only about 100 were on topic.



What are you talking about? This a tree work forum, I am talking about tree work.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 6, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I love Danno, his posts are kinda like those puzzles in the funnies, the mindbenders, trying to figure out what the hell he is saying, sometimes I get them, and they make perfect sense. Now that your a Tree Freak, I think you need to dress up in bondage and pose next to a tree.........new avatar maybe!
> 
> Landed a "luxury" apartment, granite and stainless, resort like pool area, lots of parking (which will be a issue, 2 Iowa trucks, 3 company trucks) Manager is from Iowa............sweeeeet. 2 miles to the shop, 10 miles from the beach. and they need tree work!
> 
> ...



Aww shucks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 6, 2012)

treemandan said:


> What are you talking about? This a tree work forum, I am talking about tree work.



Stuffing a rabbit is tree work.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 7, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Stuffing a rabbit is tree work.



Ya stuff one rabbit and ya never can live it down? It was consentual.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 7, 2012)

SEE!!!! DannO -"It was consentual", made me spit coffee again


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 7, 2012)

I never heard the stuffing the rabbit story , I only saw a rabbit get stuffed Into a dress ! Which BTW is a measure of what a good dad will do for his kids LOL , still is kinda ####ed though hard story to tell your buddies with a straight face over a beer and ciggy LOL


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 9, 2012)

FML!! So my buddy Mikey G in San Diego, went by my apartment and took a look. He calls, I say wat up, he says "DONT DO IT,DONT DO IT!!" He said the apartment was actually pretty nice, well kept, but had meth head looking white dudes "all hangin' out everywhere", homeless people everywhere, it was next to the high school, and he said every time there is a game, there is a gang fight and someone get's shot or stabbed. 9 cops cars at the school, not responding to anything, but as if they are stationed there! 9 cops at a school!!! Holy shnikeys! All the stores have bars on the windows, graffiti every where. Not where I want to live! SHYAT! I owe that guy a big freakin steak! Was going to next day air the deposit today, 1G, went to do it yesterday, but they where closed cause of Columbus Day, thank freaking god! Lady has put a lot of work into the place, but ya cant change a whole "hood" into a neighborhood.

Supposedly sold my skid loader last night w/trailer, full price........bonus....I guess, I hate selling this stuff, like getting rid of a old dog that always been faithful! They are picking it up tonight. All I have left is the bucket and chipper.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 9, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> FML!! So my buddy Mikey G in San Diego, went by my apartment and took a look. He calls, I say wat up, he says "DONT DO IT,DONT DO IT!!" He said the apartment was actually pretty nice, well kept, but had meth head looking white dudes "all hangin' out everywhere", homeless people everywhere, it was next to the high school, and he said every time there is a game, there is a gang fight and someone get's shot or stabbed. 9 cops cars at the school, not responding to anything, but as if they are stationed there! 9 cops at a school!!! Holy shnikeys! All the stores have bars on the windows, graffiti every where. Not where I want to live! SHYAT! I owe that guy a big freakin steak! Was going to next day air the deposit today, 1G, went to do it yesterday, but they where closed cause of Columbus Day, thank freaking god! Lady has put a lot of work into the place, but ya cant change a whole "hood" into a neighborhood.
> 
> Supposedly sold my skid loader last night w/trailer, full price........bonus....I guess, I hate selling this stuff, like getting rid of a old dog that always been faithful! They are picking it up tonight. All I have left is the bucket and chipper.




Just pull up like this

[video=youtube;fxAQR0fLJvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxAQR0fLJvc[/video]


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 9, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> Just pull up like this
> 
> [video=youtube;fxAQR0fLJvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxAQR0fLJvc[/video]



Now that would be hilarious! I can see him now pulling up in his ford with Iowa plates and slaping the shet out of some young gang banger!


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 9, 2012)

This could be beans and his family getting lost in his new hood.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hwBoa-NbNL8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 9, 2012)

Clark gets lost in the hood - YouTube


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 9, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> FML!! So my buddy Mikey G in San Diego, went by my apartment and took a look....



It's good that you can have a pal in San Diego check it out for you, but you can do a lot of initial screening with Google Maps - street view. It's a lot faster than driving there, and you can quickly scan the entire neighborhood.

Not to purchase...just to see if you should look any closer.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 9, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> It's good that you can have a pal in San Diego check it out for you, but you can do a lot of initial screening with Google Maps - street view. It's a lot faster than driving there, and you can quickly scan the entire neighborhood.
> 
> Not to purchase...just to see if you should look any closer.



Ok, street view is nice but it does not beat 'Boots on the Ground'.
If Scott ask's me to check out something, Heck yeah, I will give him the skinny and google don't.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 9, 2012)

Shucks. I was just trying to cut down on your false starts and wasted miles.

I don't doubt that you would screen a prospective neighborhood much better than I would for myself. Geez! Just look at where my shop is. Speaking of which...remember the thread last year where my former tree climber killed a couple of guys ?

My only female employee in the last several years just got indicted for 1st degree murder. It would seem that her partner in crime refused to return the stuff they stole from her cousin, so she came back with a gun and rubbed her out. Nope...I fired her about 6 weeks ago, so were not involved at all in this.


sgreanbeans: get ready! You are moving to the big city, and there will be lots of that stuff going on around you now. In the urban environment, you can't run, and you can't hide. Crime & violence is everywhere.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff, was going to call you but Mike was bidding work down there. I changed my mind, going to do it, did the street view thing and cruised around. I don't live in a great hood, not much different than the one I seen, so I don't think I have much to worry about (I hope) but we need a place BAAAAAAD and the apt itself is really nice, so we are going to make a go of it. If it is that bad, we will just move out. Lady hit me up with some more emails, putting out her "word" that the place is fine, she called out the Iowa thing and said she wouldn't tell me that it was cool if it wasn't. 
Figure, when I move in, I will wear cammies and face paint, throw my tactical rifle bag on my back (it really just has a red rider in it,lol) and move in with that on me, making sure all the peeps see the crazy dude moving in who is armed. That would probably back fire on me
Now, if anyone knows the concealed carry deal in Cali, getting mine here, does it transfer? How does that work.

Sold the Skid loader and trailer last night. Still have the grapple, if I don't sell it, I will bring it with me, we could use it out there and CARB cant say anything!


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 10, 2012)

OK, but don't blame me if you moved into a gang-war neighborhood!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 10, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> ...Now, if anyone knows the concealed carry deal in Cali, getting mine here, does it transfer? How does that work...



Concealed carry? San Diego County? Surely you jest.

Here is some info for you. Please be aware of the restrictions on "large capacity magazines".

http://oag.ca.gov/sites/all/files/pdfs/firearms/infobuls/9906.pdf?

Firearms Information for New California Residents | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General

Bureau of Firearms | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 11, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> OK, but don't blame me if you moved into a gang-war neighborhood!




I wouldn't blame you. I WOULD BLAME HER! But I hope you are wrong!
I called the police station and they said that, that part of the hood has really been cleaned up, the guy who owns my place has purchased most of the others and plans on dumping major coin into them, like he did on mine. I looked at the before and after numbers on the place, was valued at just under a mil, now its at 4.3 mil, big freakin difference! Would like to meet this guy!

Set up the move, having UPACK do the deal, kinda like pods but with a known trucking company.

Going this weekend to get the wife a range rover, used, cant afford a new one, 70+ G's holy crap!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 13, 2012)

Figures, we call about the range rover and it gone  Oh well, I tried, now its a new Explorer

Sold the bucket truck and grapple, nice guy, going to Arbormaster on Monday, he realizes his weaknesses and wants to learn the way of the Jedi. So I feel good about where it went. All I have left is the chipper..........sweet


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 13, 2012)

I would rather have the explorer. I put about 340,000 miles on my '96. When I sold it, it was running as good as the day I bought it. Except for the 3 transmissions I put in it, it was practically repair free. I used to routinely tow my chipper truck (with load and chipper on the back) back to my shop with it. _I can't really blame the tranny for giving up the ghost a little too often._

That was about the best machine I ever bought, and that includes a whole lot of chainsaws.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 13, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Figures, we call about the range rover and it gone  Oh well, I tried, now its a new Explorer
> 
> Sold the bucket truck and grapple, nice guy, going to Arbormaster on Monday, he realizes his weaknesses and wants to learn the way of the Jedi. So I feel good about where it went. All I have left is the chipper..........sweet



I picked up an LR3 Last year really nice rides. My wife loves it, i think the headlights steer with you.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 16, 2012)

I am perplexed. I need help with a decision. I have already contracted a trucking company to drop a trailer and we pack, they haul. That said, I keep thinking about the "what ifs" with that type of move, what else is going into the trailer besides my stuff. I have the opp to buy a 24ft enclosed trailer and move it myself. Weighing the pros and cons, it is about even. Do I just carry on and do the deal with the trucking company, and hop the other people don't have drugs, bed bugs, roaches etc. and enjoy a trailer free ride to Cali, or do I cancel, buy the trailer and lug it out there myself. Then turn and sell it out there? :msp_confused:

We bought a 2011 Explorer Limited. Its pretty sweet, looks mean. Has a the bells and whistles and check this out, my wife loves Pink, as most girls do (save it, its my wife) so we show it to a friend last night, turn on the lights so we can see what the dash lights look like, who ever had it before us had fiber optic lights installed in certain places, with neon hot pink! My wife freaked, as we didnt see this at the dealer, pretty much a total bonus for her, now she is in love! Has the dual DVDS, supercharged V6, 4x4, its black and has a tactical looking grill, and the thing is murdered out with a bit of chrome her and there. Traded in one of the work trucks on it. The kid that does the detailing seen the truck( 97 f-250 HD long bed) and he fell in love, so he gets it, per some old dude that looked like he may be the owner of the dealership. So the truck gets a good home too.........for the moment, all is well in Iowegia........cept, what the F do I do about that damn trailer!


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would ask the company if you could get a trailer for your stuff only. Maybe they could drop off one of those shorter trailers.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 16, 2012)

I am getting the shorter trailer. But will only fill about 13-15ft of it, they are really tall.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, have the chipper marked down to 8g's, only thing left and I would really like to get it out of here, but 8 is the lowest, which I think is a steal. 110hp John Deere 12" Morbark. 1235hrs


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 16, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Oh yeah, have the chipper marked down to 8g's, only thing left and I would really like to get it out of here, but 8 is the lowest, which I think is a steal. 110hp John Deere 12" Morbark. 1235hrs



That sounds like a good deal for someone.


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 27, 2012)

I wonder if greenbeans made it out west ok? Anyone hear from him?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2012)

treeman75 said:


> I wonder if greenbeans made it out west ok? Anyone hear from him?



He's here, Probably too busy too get on AS now. You know Scott, he will likely post at 2am,,lol.. 
Jeff :wink2:


----------



## treevet (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck Scott with your new endeavor. Maybe I look you and Jeffie up when I come out to visit my daughter in S. Diego (Cardiff) next time.

You guys are all as cute as ever! Thanks for the laughs. Been tipping over ash trees mostly every day. Prob 30 % gone in the entire Cinci. 

[video=youtube_share;Q3-a4qWCtIg]http://youtu.be/Q3-a4qWCtIg[/video]


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 28, 2012)

Yo, 74..........sunny, nice ocean air, good food everywhere. Running 110 as usual. 

So I got a gift on My last day, got to watch a complete tool work. The builder next door thought I was leaving on the 22, so he sent in a Certified hack on the 24th, I was still there. Had him prune the big oaks, way to early for them, and I called him out on it. I could tell he didn't think I would be there and was like "oh shyat" when he pulled up. Then I got to watch him work. OMFG, what a freaking joke. Must have had his chain on backwards as he took as long to cut a 8"er as it would take to cut a stump, bad cuts, peels, the works. I told the builder not to touch the trees as he ripped out most of the roots, 360 around it, now it lost maybe 35-40% of canopy. Trees are doomed. Here is the kicker! I got it all on the GoPro! I will get it up when I get all my stuff here, you guys will freaking love this. I have always wanted to see him climb and on my last day in Iowa, and there he was!A gift from the tree gods! 

Oh and this guy is a CA, wonder if the ISA would like a copy of the vid.



I am here now, and will be diggin in on Wednesday, so I will not be around much, till I get a handle on my job and have everything running on all 8, seeya fellas!

Hi Dave!

See ya in a bit Jeff


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 28, 2012)

Glad you made it there ok. Good luck with the new job. There are a couple guys here that advertise they are CA's. As soon as I get mine, which wont be long Im going to call them out on it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2012)

[QUOTEs=treeman75;3913501]Glad you made it there ok. Good luck with the new job. There are a couple guys here that advertise they are CA's. As soon as I get mine, which wont be long Im going to call them out on it.[/QUOTE]

Why wait , does that little piece of paper make them better then you ! #### that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 28, 2012)

One of the guys phone book ad has the ISA and TCIA logos and I checked and hes not members of either.


----------



## deevo (Oct 28, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yo, 74..........sunny, nice ocean air, good food everywhere. Running 110 as usual.
> 
> So I got a gift on My last day, got to watch a complete tool work. The builder next door thought I was leaving on the 22, so he sent in a Certified hack on the 24th, I was still there. Had him prune the big oaks, way to early for them, and I called him out on it. I could tell he didn't think I would be there and was like "oh shyat" when he pulled up. Then I got to watch him work. OMFG, what a freaking joke. Must have had his chain on backwards as he took as long to cut a 8"er as it would take to cut a stump, bad cuts, peels, the works. I told the builder not to touch the trees as he ripped out most of the roots, 360 around it, now it lost maybe 35-40% of canopy. Trees are doomed. Here is the kicker! I got it all on the GoPro! I will get it up when I get all my stuff here, you guys will freaking love this. I have always wanted to see him climb and on my last day in Iowa, and there he was!A gift from the tree gods!
> 
> ...



Hmmm sounds like my ex partner! ISA hack! Your video probably makes him look good! He can't even climb without spurs, and needs help putting them on! Smoke and mirrors! Guys a freaking joke!


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 30, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yo, 74..........sunny, nice ocean air, good food everywhere. Running 110 as usual.
> 
> So I got a gift on My last day, got to watch a complete tool work. The builder next door thought I was leaving on the 22, so he sent in a Certified hack on the 24th, I was still there. Had him prune the big oaks, way to early for them, and I called him out on it. I could tell he didn't think I would be there and was like "oh shyat" when he pulled up. Then I got to watch him work. OMFG, what a freaking joke. Must have had his chain on backwards as he took as long to cut a 8"er as it would take to cut a stump, bad cuts, peels, the works. I told the builder not to touch the trees as he ripped out most of the roots, 360 around it, now it lost maybe 35-40% of canopy. Trees are doomed. Here is the kicker! I got it all on the GoPro! I will get it up when I get all my stuff here, you guys will freaking love this. I have always wanted to see him climb and on my last day in Iowa, and there he was!A gift from the tree gods!
> 
> ...



Welcome back sgreanbean, to Cali. Hope you can handle this weather:msp_smile: I look forward to running into you one of these days(and Jeff)out here. I travel to La Jolla a few times a month fishing.(I have an extra kayak) Kayak Fishing Adventures on Big Water’s Edge


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 1, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> Welcome back sgreanbean, to Cali. Hope you can handle this weather:msp_smile: I look forward to running into you one of these days(and Jeff)out here. I travel to La Jolla a few times a month fishing.(I have an extra kayak) Kayak Fishing Adventures on Big Water’s Edge



Fur Sure! Have been going none stop since Monday. Went to the beach on Sunday, water was FREAKIN COLD! Didn't matter, had to go in, couldn't stop myself, went to the same part that I hit for the first time, 20 years ago, talk about a memory flash. Dove in thru a big one, and that was enough, had to save the boys before they completely disappeared!


----------

